# Another option for Magnesium Firestarters



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I found an interesting optional source for a Magnesium rod.

Plumbers use Magnesium rods in water heaters as a sacrificial annode to protect against rusting the tank. These rods come in a variety of sizes.

I found one for an RV water heater on Amazon for $6.58 shipped:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BXX61V0/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's about a half inch diameter and about 8" long.

I tested the quality by scraping a dime size pile and igniting it with my ferro rod.
It lit up just as fast and hot as my Doans brick shavings.

It took 2 weeks to get to me from China, but it's a great value and will last me a lifetime.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Great find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Posting a reply so I can find this info again later~


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Plumbers use Magnesium rods in water heaters as a sacrificial annode to protect against rusting the tank. These rods come in a variety of sizes.


Just so everyone knows - these rods are sometimes just aluminum. Excellent post Sparky_D!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm... I had a GI surplus, Mobile Maintenance Tent frame that was supposedly made of magnesium. I had an extra piece that I kept, and I'll have to shave a little bit off to see if it is usable or just an alloy.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Just so everyone knows - these rods are sometimes just aluminum.


A very true statement. I was initially concerned because the listing in my link says both "magnesium" and "aluminum", but I figured it was worth the $7 risk. If it turned out to be aluminum, I'd just use it as a handle for something, lol. Fortunately, it is magnesium.

I've been keeping my eyes out at tag/yard/garage sales looking for more.
I know I've seen them in the past for just a couple bucks, but I didn't know what they were at the time.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Call yer local plumber, he prolly got some used ones what he might just through out.


----------

